# people at work apparently like me



## RedBlueFish (Nov 11, 2003)

Awhile back one of the phone girls told me I was her favorite person to work with. And tonight during a conversation with one of the new guys (he's been there a couple weeks or so) and made a joke saying "I've heard rumors that everyone loves working with you." "Really?" "Yeah I've heard rumors but I usually ignore rumors!" He was quite obviously joking with that last comment about ignoring rumors about people liking me ... although I somehow am having trouble believing that "everyone" likes working with me. Even so, it's nice to know people like me!


----------



## red_reagel (Nov 21, 2006)

That's nice to hear! you're pretty lucky too. I'm not really sure if anyone or even my own friends like me sometimes. But that's good that people like you. You're not only pleasant to yourself, but you are to other people.


----------



## Tania (Jan 8, 2005)

Aww that is so sweet. I was told that too, but I think she is a bit biased because we had become friends LOL.


----------



## RedBlueFish (Nov 11, 2003)

I usually wonder too if the people at work like me. :lol


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

neat, having people like you must feel good


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

that's good. I have a tough time at work sometimes, but some people do like me at work, prob a lot of the people like me, some people def are negative with me, so they prob dont like me too much, lol , I get tired of some of the things that go on at work. Its good to here about your situation 

I care way too much if people like me or not actually.

how funny is my post, lol.

opcorn :troll


----------



## shy_girl (Dec 12, 2006)

I think alot of people think I'm ok at work too.....


----------

